
Man ordered to tell police if he plans to have sex - teddyh
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-35385227
======
jbapple
He must tell the police the address and date of birth of any woman he plans to
sleep with.

Additionally, this type of requirement can be foisted on people who have not
been convicted of anything.

I think is under section 123 of the Sexual Offences Act 2003:
[http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/pdfs/ukpga_20030...](http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/pdfs/ukpga_20030042_en.pdf)

------
dudul
"can be applied to any individual who the police believe poses a risk of
sexual harm, even if they have never been convicted of a crime."

This is insanity.

